# Training Plan



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have not been riding very much over the winter but before I put the bike up I was riding 100 miles a week. I plan on riding a century this summer and need training plans. The ones I am seeing have your long ride at 60 miles. That does not sound like enough to me. I want to enjoy the ride not suffer through it. Suggestions welcome


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

work out how long you have until your goal event. work backwards from there. You should be able to start with 50km about 30miles. build up no more than 10% per week. If you can get a sit for the event, then 60 miles solo in training will get you there.


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just gradually build every week on a your "longest ride". If you do 30 miles this weekend do 35 or 40 next depending on how hard you want to go. I myself am currently also training. I find incorporating hills and climbing in the ride helps because you become stronger and learn how to be patient while climbing. A century is a long ride I assume needs patience.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Increase your weekly mileage by no more than 10% per week. Increase your one weekly long ride by 10% per week. Try to find group rides, that perhaps are a little above your fitness level. Try to ride at least 5 days a week, but never more than 6. 

Experiment with hydration and nutrition (WAY before the century!), 60 miles as your longest ride the week before the century is probably a minimum, try to get to 70 or 75.

Embrace efficient riding and drafting. Enjoy!


----------

